# Bran Muffin Recipe



## Guest (Sep 5, 2001)

Hey Guys,I have been looking for a good recipe for bran muffins but all I could find on the internet was recipes with alot of oil and buttermilk. I have not tried buttermilk but I don;t see how it can be good for IBS as it is so high in fat.I was wondering if anyone knew of a good recipe?Thanks for your helpStacey


----------



## jo-jo (Aug 19, 2001)

Hi lilnuttYou can replace all oil in recipes with any fruit puree and the texture will be the same as if you used oil. I do this all the time because I hate the thought of using 1/4 cup or more of oil in cakes,muffins etc. I usually use applesauce. You can also substitute milk,juice or any liquids for the buttermilk. This way you can make delicious muffins with no fats at all and the taste is the same, no kidding,try it and you'll love it. I also throw in a handful of roalled oats in everything I bake just for the fibre and I always replace 1/2 of the white flour or more for whole wheat, oats or any whole grain flour I feal like at the moment. Good luck in you baking, let me know how it turns out!! P.S. Buttermilk has the same fat content as 1% milk.


----------

